# Docker für Windows in Microservices-Projekt



## RobertVox1977 (30. Jan 2018)

Hallo,

entwickelt jemand von euch Microservices-Architektur mit Docker in der Arbeit?
Wenn ja dann bin ich sehr gespannt, welches OS benutzt ihr? Windows, Macos oder Linux?
Ich frage weil es echtes Docker nur für Linux gibt. In den anderen OS wird leider Virtualisierung (Virtualbox, Hyper-V) benutzt.
Wenn ihr Windows benutzt, habt ihr irgendwelche Probleme? Frisst Docker für Windows nicht mehr resources?


----------



## mrBrown (30. Jan 2018)

Ich nutze es privat auf'm Mac, bisher läuft's da recht Problemlos. Ist natürlich langsamer als unter Linux, aber bisher war's immer ausreichend.


----------



## Elenteria (6. Feb 2018)

Ich nutze Linux. Andere Kollegen nutzen Windows mit Docker for Windows, wieder andere  Windows mit einem Linux für die Docker Container in der VM und ein Kollege nutzt MAC. Die nicht Linux Versionen sind alle etwas langsamer, aber nicht so als dass man nicht mehr arbeiten könnte.
Docker for Windows mach im Grunde auch nix anderes als im Hintergrund ne Virtuellen Linux Kiste zu starten, hab ich mir zumindest so sagen lassen. Dass das mehr Ressourcen frisst sollte klar sein, Aber wenn du jetzt nicht gerade auf ner Maschine von 1990 Arbeitest wird es trotzdem schon noch passen


----------

